# Problems with SFC and DISM Windows 8.1



## DanMoss (Jan 27, 2016)

I did SFC scan today and shows some corrupted files that cannot be "fixed" apparently.

I then decided to turn to DISM, in an elevated command prompt, so that SFC can fix the files. It told me that DISM failed, no operation was taken, with an error code of 0x80240021.










Commands used(in the following order):
sfc /scannow
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

I'm also using a Intel Tablet.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Now download and run SFCFix.exe after that is done run *SFC /scannow *again.


----------



## DanMoss (Jan 27, 2016)

spunk.funk said:


> Now download and run SFCFix.exe after that is done run *SFC /scannow *again.


I have done that and still same issue.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

After you ran SFCFix.exe what was the message or log file say? After running *SFC /scannow* a second time what did it's log file or message say?


----------



## DanMoss (Jan 27, 2016)

spunk.funk said:


> After you ran SFCFix.exe what was the message or log file say? After running *SFC /scannow* a second time what did it's log file or message say?


*SFCFix Log*


```
AutoAnalysis::
CORRUPT: C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\msil_system.web.extensions.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_4.0.9600.18081_zh-cn_4cd5048757e34cc6\System.Web.Extensions.resources.dll
CORRUPT: C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\msil_system.web.resources_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_4.0.9600.18081_zh-cn_ff1dd351b40c4f64\System.Web.resources.dll
CORRUPT: C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\msil_system.web.applicationservices.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_4.0.9600.18081_zh-cn_907b23f991abd262\System.Web.ApplicationServices.resources.dll
CORRUPT: C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\msil_system.web.mobile.resources_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_4.0.9600.17687_zh-cn_40248e09d06e5d33\System.Web.Mobile.resources.dll


SUMMARY: Some corruptions could not be fixed automatically. Seek advice from helper or sysnative.com.
   CBS & SFC total detected corruption count:     4
   CBS & SFC total unimportant corruption count:  0
   CBS & SFC total fixed corruption count:        0
   SURT total detected corruption count:          0
   SURT total unimportant corruption count:       0
   SURT total fixed corruption count:             0
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.8.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 0 datablocks.
Finish time: 2016-01-27 11:09:05.057
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```
Pretty much same as before. SFC stops 38%


----------

